# Are You Able To Pass This Vintage Items Quiz? Most Can’t!



## Prairie dog (Jul 18, 2021)

Are You Able To Pass This Vintage Items Quiz? Most Can’t!​
 50 questions..

https://www.pastfactory.com/product/are-you-able-to-pass-this-vintage-items-quiz-most-cant/2/

your result 45  out of 50

one didn't display the correct answer for me.was just a green blank no text.


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2021)

I missed a few, but it was because I couldn't see all the answers on some of the questions and had to choose from what was shown. I did miss one legitimately -  the one about the gas lamp - I chose lamp post.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 18, 2021)

That was fun. You scored 42 out of 50.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

You scored 46 out of 50                                                     Retry                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Great job! That score is amazing.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 18, 2021)

I got 45 but I am old as dirt!!


----------



## Prairie dog (Jul 18, 2021)

Me also terry 123


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 18, 2021)

48 out of 50


----------



## Judycat (Jul 18, 2021)

Sugar sifter? Oh dear I am such a vulgarian.


----------



## Tommy (Jul 19, 2021)

50 out of 50.  Got lucky on a couple of them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 19, 2021)

You scored 47 out of 50


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 20, 2021)

I got 46 out of 50.  Many of the items were in use during my day, more antiquated ones I saw in antique shops I was dragged into on family vacations...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 20, 2021)

*Congrats, you finished! Here are your results*​You scored 34 out of 50 RetryYou know a lot more than others.



*What I called it was Lucky guesser!*


----------

